# Looking For Bbs Rs2 Rims 20"



## chris_de_nice (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello,

After an accident with my BMW 740i I need to replace 2 wheels: BBS RS2 20".
ref: BBS RS 709 10J 20 H2 and BBS RS 708 9J 20 H2. 
It's incredible cause I can't find them. Apparently BBS stopped the production!!!!!

Does anyone have an idea of where I could search...Or if by any chance someone has them and would sell them to me? 

Thanks for your answer and your help .


----------



## Mrdmob169 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have 20x9 ET 22 BBs rs2 rims if your interested still.


----------



## MAYB1DAY (Feb 26, 2011)

Still Avail?


----------

